# Have you ever paddled in Mexico?



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I love Mexico and I've been there many times for surfing, but there is no such thing as "well away from the dangerous parts of Mexico" right now.

Maybe say why tourists are pretty safe in your area, but I think it is misleading to say that there is a safe area of Mex. It is not just the borders having problems. In your area it is the Zetas versus the Gulf Cartel and in every area it is the cartels versus the law and the military.

Tourists are absolutely NOT targets, but let's get real. Mexico is in a war right now and your area is included. Brutal, brutal mass murders are occurring in ALL regions of Mexico daily.

I like to pay close attention to the Mex news for an area on the Pacific coast where I like to surf. It is in a relatively "safe" area of the Pacific coast. I can't even keep up with it. I think there were 2 separate kidnappings of groups of police this week. They end up getting tortured to death and get reduced to torsos and their heads are put on display.

I have not heard of a single tourist getting hurt by narco violence where I surf and I thank the cartels for keeping it under control. Do you know what the narcos do to criminals who target tourists in cartel territory? They pour gasoline on them and burn them alive. They beat their asses. They chop their body parts off. Thank you for that, and that makes me feel safe enough to go myself but I'm not taking my wife and kids into that kind of environment.

To say that any part of Mexico is well away from the dangerous parts is misleading. Get real.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a reference for drug cartel retaliation for violence against tourists. It's a highly entertaining book: "God's Middle Finger: Into the Lawless Heart of the Sierra Madre" by Richard Grant.

I know, not in your area, but the theme applies. I hope tourists keep going to Mexico and I'm sure I'll be there soon but it isn't fair to simply say that any particular area is safe.


----------



## tommcewan (Apr 20, 2006)

*Travel in Mexico*

Dear Tule,

Thanks for bringing up the issue. It is good to be properly informed about wherever you wish to travel. Here is where I would have to disagree with you:

" Mexico is in a war right now and your area is included. Brutal, brutal mass murders are occurring in ALL regions of Mexico daily."

I stay in close contact with folks in Veracruz in the towns where we paddle, and none of those things that you mention are happening there. Granted that you have to take precautions in Mexico City itself (we travel by large touring bus to Puebla), but the cities and towns in Veracruz are free of the level and kind of violence that you speak of. The violence is concentrated along the border, around Monterrey and in the Western states. Where we paddle is 20 hrs driving from the border and five hours from Mexico City.

Mexico has great rivers to paddle, and the Mexicans are extremely warm and welcoming.

BTW, here is the latest from the US State Department to give you a more balanced picture:

Millions of U.S. citizens safely visit Mexico each year. This includes tens of thousands who cross the border every day for study, tourism or business and at least one million U.S. citizens who live in Mexico. The Mexican government makes a considerable effort to protect U.S. citizens and other visitors to major tourist destinations. Resort areas and tourist destinations in Mexico do not see the levels of drug-related violence and crime reported in the border region and in areas along major drug trafficking routes. Nevertheless, crime and violence are serious problems. While most victims of violence are Mexican citizens associated with criminal activity, the security situation poses serious risks for U.S. citizens as well. 

To Read the whole thing: Mexico


----------

